# Post Recount?



## pknox (Dec 16, 2003)

Just noticed I lost a little weight -- about a 100 and some posts.  Did you guys do a little housecleaning, or do I just need more sleep?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 16, 2003)

We did a bunch of pruning and I had to do some recalcs on the database.  Think I lost a few myself in there.  We will probably have another recalc in mid January, once we finish internal housecleaning.

Apologies for the hiccups.


----------



## pknox (Dec 16, 2003)

No worries.  It just gives me the thrill of getting to 1000 twice!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 16, 2003)

Some large threads were recently moved to the Urusai Bar & Grill, where posts are not counted.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 16, 2003)

That explains how I lost 300+ points.  

I guess I'll have to "practice" harder to regain my "blackbelt".

- Ceicei


----------

